

Redundant. Bored. I'm coming to SFO. Tight budget. - geoffw8

Hello all,<p>Message from someone fed up of seeing the same things every day. Wants to live a little.<p>I've recently been a victim of the redundancies here in the UK, I was previously at Blyk (about.blyk.com), as an everything guy. I worked on PR projects, assisted in developing the mobile content portal proposition, managed the online channel, mobile design and production. They liked my mind, and applied it to lots.<p>I'm pretty fed up of the UK and am endeared by the states and the start-up scene.<p>I can find flights for £350 from Heathrow to SFO, which leaves accommodation to be found. I'm on an incredibly tight budget.<p>So I'd be incredibly appreciative if anybody:<p>- Knows of a reasonably priced room going, or has a spare room<p>- Knows of an available position (I can imagine they are few and far between)<p>- Will trade work for board<p>About me: I'm 19, left school at 17. Joined Blyk, there for nearly 2 years. Worked 3 roles in Marketing and Creative. I'm a normal kinda guy. British. Dashing. Charming. Modest. Have been living in central London for the last 2 years. Versatile, hungry for knowledge.<p>I just need to get out there and then make the next steps. When do I want to leave? As soon as Monday.<p>I truly appreciate any help or comments, I'll be refreshing every 10-20 seconds!<p>Many thanks,<p>Geoff Wright
======
critic
Unless you have a green card, if you say that at the border (that you are
coming to the US to look for work), you'll be deemed inadmissible.

It will also be illegal for you to be self-employed, work without
authorization, "trade work for board", or start a startup, once you are here.

Basically, you'll probably need to find a company that can sponsor H1B (but
I'm not sure if that can happen for people who didn't finish college)

~~~
ichverstehe
Fuck. Suddenly I love EU.

Edit: As a EU citizen you can get a work permit in any countries in the
European Union. Not sure if that's appealing to you, though.

~~~
drinian
Bear in mind that the US is almost as large (population-wise) as the EU, is a
collection of Europe-size states, and we don't have to get work permits when
moving between states. Unfortunately we haven't extended that courtesy across
the Atlantic yet.

~~~
petercooper
And the US has the benefit of a near universal language.

Mobility in the EU is not entirely limited by language, especially with manual
work, but in professional circles it's a killer.. so EU mobility is pathetic
compared to the US (hardly anyone I know in California is _from_ California..
:))

------
gasull
I was in your situation. I came to California and tried to get a job, but
getting a work visa is almost impossible. I tried actually twice, both times
using all the 90 days allowed with a tourist visa.

Result: I went back to Europe and worked for an American company in Ireland,
then visited my girlfriend in California and we ended up married. So yes, I
live in California now, but:

\- This is not the way I thought I'd get a visa.

\- In the beginning we thought sometimes about moving to Europe. My work
permit took very long. Months.

\- For the most part today you don't need VCs anymore, so you can start your
company pretty much anywhere.

Also, in some parts of the EU the economy is better than here. Denmark is
already out of recession.

Good luck.

~~~
sh1mmer
I got relocated by an American corporate on an L1 Blanket which was relatively
easy and now I'm applying for a Green Card through said corporation.

That said it'll have been 3 years to be home free assuming I get my green card
in the next 2 (I've been told that's likely).

Being married to an American I have a get out of jail free card but I wouldn't
recommend that for visa purposes only. ;)

------
jskopek
I'm in the exact same boat as you - a Canadian hoping to move to the States
for work in the coming months. I've found a potential employer, and we've done
a little research into the matter. What we've discovered is that the US-based
employer needs to apply for an I-129, which I then take to a US Consulate and
trade in for a 12-month temporary work visa.

We've found this resource very useful:
[http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.5af9bb95919f...](http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.5af9bb95919f35e66f614176543f6d1a/?vgnextoid=a7cc6138f898d010VgnVCM10000048f3d6a1RCRD&vgnextchannel=48819c7755cb9010VgnVCM10000045f3d6a1RCRD)

Good luck! I'm hoping we both end up making it to SFO

~~~
cperciva
Do you not have the qualifications needed to apply for TN status? My
understanding is that you can get TN status at the border.

------
ksvs
_Knows of a reasonably priced room going, or has a spare room_

You want <http://airbnb.com>

~~~
brianchesky
A number of our hosts are also involved in startups, so it may also be a great
way to meet people in the bay area. <http://airbnb.com/travel/san-
francisco/ca>

------
jaaron
As others have mentioned, visa requirements make this sort of travel
impossible. It's a shame, too.

If you're set on leaving the UK, you may want to consider other destinations.
I'm currently living in Hong Kong and you shouldn't have too much trouble
getting here. You'd still need to get a work or investment visa to be able to
properly live here, but it would be easier than in the US.

Finally, getting an education during the recession isn't a bad idea. The
investment in yourself could be the best use of your time and money now.

~~~
markessien
Hong Kong is great. I'm planning to work there for a bit a bit in the future.

~~~
alizaki
Singapore. Thriving startup community. VERY oool govt + system, liberal visa
policy

I just moved my startup from SF there, consolidated our employees across the
world and got money to do it too from the Govt.

~~~
sho
"VERY cool govt + system"

You have got to be fucking kidding me. Yeah, oral sex is illegal, that is
"VERY cool".

Maybe the biz aspect works for you, and the MRT is good, but I just have this
very nasty feeling about governments like that.

~~~
falsestprophet
Sodomy, including heterosexual oral sex, was illegal in many places in the
United States until the Lawrence vs. Texas decision in 2003.

~~~
sho
Yeah, but at least America has a free enough press and a transparent enough
legal system that you can have reasonable faith that an attempt to prosecute
anyone for some ridiculous outdated law would generate enough outcry and
derision that it probably wouldn't go ahead. Or if it did, it would be
overturned, as in the law you quote.

Singapore, who knows?

~~~
ichverstehe
Like, uh, gay marriages.

------
conesus
I like your style. Do you keep a blog? You probably should start with making
yourself established, at least to a few people, over the internet. If people
know you by your writing, then it will become easier to ask them for
accommodations and work.

This works for a number of "indie" (read: part-time and/or hobbyist)
developers. Try to make friends with other London bloggers and you might find
that what you're looking for is in your backward. London is HUGE. I used to
live in New Cross (SE London - SE14), and I used to think about how many damn
talented engineers and internet devs I used to silently pass each day on my
way to Central London.

I live in NYC now, and at 23, I have similar qualms about missing the
important first-steps to start-up success. But take it easy until you at least
establish yourself with others who may very well take you to your next
connection.

~~~
geoffw8
No I don't actually, although oddly I did start writing a post last night... I
probably should finish it off. I do the same 'I wonder if they're...'
analysis!

Thanks for the pointers : )

------
markessien
Finish school, if you're hard up go to continental europe where there are free
schools. Work on the side.

What's your plan? How far do you think you will come without a school
education and no concrete skills like programming?

~~~
geoffw8
You sound like a pessimist? And a bit of a grump. I'm in the UK, where the
schools are free.

With no disrespect, and I may well be misinterpreting the tone of your
response, but at 17 I was given a position in one of Europe's hottest start-
ups, I looked after a team of 6, jetted around Europe in fancy-class flights,
stayed in swanky hotels and had an expense account.

Between two of us we developed Blyk's innovative ad production and delivery
process that is currently being rolled out globally, and I might add, are
currently in the process of patenting. I was responsible for the UK's main
consumer site and b2b site and in September 06 (when I were a wee lad) project
managed the launch of our 50 launch campaigns which included clients such as
Visa, Coke, Sky, Xbox,Ford, Apple and many other fairly big companies.

...all without an education. I may have summed up my skill-set in 50 words,
but that doesn't mean I'm average at it.

One for you: 'concrete skills like programming'? ; )

~~~
tdavis
Don't worry too much about it. Plans are overrated. I've never made a plan in
my life and everything has worked out so far. Pretty anecdotal and vague, I
know, but I'm just saying it is possible.

If I were in your position I might consider starting up a freelancing
business, getting a few steady clients, then coming to the US for "pleasure".
Line up a place to stay where nobody is going to ask for a green card; if any
group will put you up, it'll be hackers.

After that... who knows! A really vague, partially illegal, mostly crazy plan.
I like it.

Edit: And if you make it to Boston, let me know. We've got a spare room you
could crash in for a bit I'm sure (see profile for info).

~~~
geoffw8
Thats all I've been doing pretty much, I used to do freelance bits from when I
was about 14 (which seems crazy now), so I've been sending some mails and have
stuff trickling through - it seems like the best bet for someone in my
position.

I'll definitely bear the room offer in mind. Thanks : )

~~~
mrtron
Don't go to SF, traffic is horrible. </sarcasm>

Go for it, I have never regretted a large drastic change to my life yet. But I
do usually regret passing up good opportunities.

------
bobber
Im in exactly same position as you, except Im 24 and have finished college.
Also in London but would love to trade it in for life in SFO. Currently
working for a startup here, but not sure about their future.

Im thinking the best route is to a) find a job with an american/multinational
company and transfer b) stow away aboard a cruise ship

Any advice?

~~~
critic
I've heard London is actually the best place in the world in terms of salary
for IT workers and programmers. Why are you all coming to Cal: for palm trees,
or the gay scene in SF? (serious question)

~~~
markessien
London is drab, grey and expensive. It's not at all a relaxed place, and
whatever you make you'll spend again on overpriced items.

I'm not fond of london at all, there are much better places to live in europe.

~~~
jackowayed
The Bay Area is really expensive too. Especially when it comes to housing.

~~~
dazzla
Cost of living in London is number 3 in the world. San Francisco is number 78.

<http://www.citymayors.com/features/cost_survey.html>

~~~
nostrademons
Some of those numbers seem very suspect. For example, it lists Houston and
Boston as almost identical, with Houston slightly higher. Anyone who's lived
in both cities can tell you that's ridiculous; the BankRate.com COL calculator
shows Boston as almost 50% more expensive:

[http://www.bankrate.com/brm/movecalc.asp?a=0&d1=100000&#...](http://www.bankrate.com/brm/movecalc.asp?a=0&d1=100000&d2=134.021208961281&d3=90.312917020358)

The list above also puts LA significantly higher than SF, which is also
ridiculous. BankRate has SF at 15% higher:

[http://www.bankrate.com/brm/movecalc.asp?a=0&d1=100000&#...</a>

------
shaunxcode
My advice to you is to just do it. I did the same when I was 18 but in the
other direction (orem, utah to manchester uk). I just went there w/o a high
school diploma or college education - but with a good dose of real world
experience - and kept applying for jobs until I found a place that could hook
up a work permit for a skilled tech worker. I eventually got a 6 year work
permit and loved every minute of it. As it was a "council job" they even payed
for my OU courses! I actually had indefinite leave to remain but I lost that
as I have not gone back in over 2 years (I have been back in utah almost 3
years now). Essentially - if you have confidence in yourself and your skills
you WILL make it work.

------
Mystalic
I am...humbled by your energy.

But you have to get the legal issues out first. You can't work without
authorization in the U.S., period.

SFO is an expensive place to live without a position or freelance clients.

But you will learn.

~~~
bobber
London isn't exactly cheap either...

~~~
fauigerzigerk
True, but it has recently become almost as cheap as Iceland ;-)

[http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=GBPUSD=X#chart2:symbol=gb...](http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=GBPUSD=X#chart2:symbol=gbpusd=x;range=1y;indicator=volume;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined)

------
menloparkbum
You might want to visit, the weather has been unseasonably warm. Tell
immigration that you are a tourist on vacation. Don't mention working or
trying to find work.

There are hostels in SF where you can stay for cheap. Most are in the
Tenderloin/Financial area. I've never seen the inside of those. I have
actually stayed at one hostel, to check it out for a traveler friend. Element
Hostel. It is in the same building as Medjool, quite possibly the stupidest
nightclub in the city. It's a good hostel, though, and I think the only one
located outside of downtown. <http://www.yelp.com/biz/elements-hotel-san-
francisco> The mission is a bit grimy but at least its where the young do
their thing.

Also I'd actually just do a vacation, the Bay Area is a nice vacation spot.
Tons of stuff to do and see.

~~~
geoffw8
Thanks, that place looks pretty cool. The second review down made me chuckle.

Nice one, cheers.

~~~
ktom
Heading to SF for a short period seems like a good idea. Since you don't seem
to have a network there, it is probably a good idea to do a recon trip. This
also works well with the visa situation. It is probably considerably easier to
meet people willing to sponsor you if you meet them in person, so just take a
"vacation" to SF and plant your seeds. This also gives you the chance to see
if you really like SF, although i would be surprised if you didn't like it.
Good luck!

------
jMac
All - I employed Geoff a few years ago and he is a total and uter genius. If I
was hiring now, he would be first on the list.

Geoff - I would look at the Central Europe options....happy to intro you to
many people in startup land.

Good luck buddy and I am here for ya if you need a reference.

------
colinplamondon
Geoff, you should really add an email address to your profile. My startup
isn't bringing on new contractors right now, but when we are you're exactly
the kind of person we'd be looking for. Virtually contact-information-pimp
yourself out more :)

------
paulgb
I just moved to SF from Canada for 8 months. I'm also 19. The process took
about two months and cost over $1,000, including health insurance but not the
flight. I was lucky because I'm a Canadian citizen, I'm currently attending
University (took a term off to be here), I'm returning to finish my degree at
the end of it, and I had a job lined up, all of which helped to make things a
lot easier.

I admire your sense of adventure, and I don't want to discourage you from
moving here. Just be aware that it will involve a fair bit of patience and
frustration. Good luck!

------
wavesplash
If you do make it over, here's a great resource for cheap short-term housing:
<http://www.airbnb.com/>

~~~
geoffw8
Corr - very good resource! Thanks!

------
danw
Pick up freelance clients in the UK, then work remotely in SF for 3 months on
the visa waiver? (This is the gist of something I'm considering right now)

------
cvg
While you are looking for more permanent housing, try
<http://www.couchsurfing.com/> . People offer up spare sleeping space for
free. Should let you see where in the bay area you want to stay.

------
geoffw8
Its looking like my immediate travel plans will become "Will travel once have
legal issues ironed out". I'll start sorting this lot out asap.

Thanks for points!

Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr for Geoff.

------
geoffw8
Note: I'm not ruling any other cities out either. NYC, Boston etc : )

------
kwamenum86
"Dashing. Charming. Modest."

Funny.

------
pclark
can you code? what are your skills?

------
pclark
hows your ruby fu?

------
sho
Why would you go to the USA? Getting a work permit there is a nightmare. Not
to mention their current .. uh, "difficulties".

As a Pommie Bastard your 2 best options IMO are:

\- working holiday in Australia (you're eligible up to 18 months I think, you
will have NO problems extending to a full work visa)

\- teach english in Japan (I think the WH visa is good for 12 months) (can be
surprisingly good)

Obviously I reckon AU is your best bet, we won't be hit anywhere near as hard
as other countries by the current "troubles". Or, if you can't stand your
criminal ancestors, I recommend a tour of duty in Asia - Taiwan, Korea,
Shanghai. That's where the future lies, after all. May not be a good idea if
you're a breast man.

I like SF and all but kinda thinking this is exactly the wrong time. The visa
problems are just the icing on the bad idea cake.

~~~
patio11
* teach english in Japan *

You will find that this almost universally requires a degree from a 4 year
university. They don't care if it is a 4 year degree in Dog Care, but it has
to be a 4 year degree.

~~~
sho
For the big schools that is apparently true, but I wouldn't work for them
anyway. There are billions of smaller schools who will judge on personality.
Well, none of the people I know have 4 year degrees anyway. Some don't even
have 3 year degrees ..

Anyway, it's not going to be the hot startup break the OP seems to be seeking,
but I know some guys who have done it for a break and they really enjoyed the
experience, plus should be able to work in on a UK passport.

------
revelude
Troll!

This guy stole all your little life-plan wet dreams, and spoonfed them right
back to you in a Sunday morning gimmick post.

Gold!

------
mihasya
Why of course. You can come stay in the closet of my studio apartment. I'll
feed you and clothe you until we can find just the right opportunity for your
brilliant mind!

I know we're supposed to be "nice," but this is absurd. Go back to school and
NEVER say about yourself that you are "dashing" or "charming" - no matter how
tongue-in-cheek you try to make it sound, you just come off sounding like the
exact opposite.

Upon reading more of your responses, I'm further convinced that you should
stay where you are. Nobody cares about your fancy "cross flights." Right now
is certainly not the time to abandon everything and come to California.

~~~
pg
Please don't get personal like this. If you don't want to help the guy, just
don't say anything.

